# Sicca CO2 unit



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I've looking into alternate forms of co2 delivery, seeing as how I dont drive and therefore have no ability to pick up and refill tanks. I've seen similar devices, most greatly overpriced.





New product they just posted and petsandponds, looks interesting. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this, or similar units before. thx


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks interesting. Expensive?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

no, i think they're $129 at pets and ponds. refills are 30 bucks. thats alot cheaper than a full co2 setup


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

At $129 it's not much cheaper than a standard CO2 unit. And suppositely those $30 refills only last 2 months or so, making it much more expensive in the long run.

You should do a Google search for first hand reviews (bottom line - stay away!). Also read about its predecessor, Carbo-Plus.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Isn't it basically the same thing as dosing Excel? Except that it takes up a ton of tank space?


----------

